# Help identifying fry



## fishEH (Sep 15, 2008)

Can anybody help me identify my new babies?








The LFS had these in a tank marked African Cichlids $0.78. I figured at 78 cents I culdn't go wrong so I bought six. The LFS didn't know which kind of African Cichlid they were though. 
I thought they might be some kind of Aulonocara from reading a previous post. Thanks


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

You won't be able to tell until they grow up and if they are female peacocks, you will never know which ones they are.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Look like Mbuna and are most likely hybrids that somebody had, since they were selling them so cheap. They are not Aulonocara fry if that is what you were hoping.

They are way too small to even make much of a guess.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

noki said:


> Look like Mbuna and are most likely hybrids that somebody had, since they were selling them so cheap. They are not Aulonocara fry if that is what you were hoping.
> 
> They are way too small to even make much of a guess.


Agreed


----------



## fishEH (Sep 15, 2008)

Guess I'll just have to wait and see. I wasn't really "hoping" for anything. I just figured it would be fun since they were only 78 cents. Then I saw this post, http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=188657, and though they looked similar. Thanks


----------

